
Show HN: ClearCoin - replaces ads on sites you visit, with ads that reward you - elwell
https://clearcoin.co/company/clearcoin-extension-beta-is-live/
======
elwell
It's open source:
[https://github.com/clearcoin/extension](https://github.com/clearcoin/extension)

------
elwell
You can get the beta version here: [https://clearcoin.co/clearcoin-extension-
beta/](https://clearcoin.co/clearcoin-extension-beta/)

